# Mainlight Soft-LED Drape



## cdcarter (May 18, 2010)

Has anybody here used the Mainlight Soft-LED product? I rented one for a show I did this past month, and it was a very neat new product. We ran it off a Catalyst media server, which was a little strange. What sort of servers have you used for this product or similar ones? Have you used any other products like this, to create LED Video Walls? We liked the flexibility of having it as a soft good, but there were some issues with that too...


----------



## len (May 19, 2010)

I saw one once, but I don't remember what the media server was. Personally, I don't think they're worth the investment, especially with all the other ways to project video that are out now.


----------

